# Making 2 (or more) cups of latte



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

So, my skills in the milk arena are not all that, but I'm certainly getting... Better(ish)

However, one issue I am having is that usually I am making two cups at the same time. I often find that the first cup I pour is not all that great, but the second cup is actually pretty good, with recognisable art and everything...

is is there a trick to doing this (thought about pouring into a smaller jug for each cup for example) or is it just my lack of skills?

Haylp!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Split the milk ..






Or just steam one cup at a time - the V is pretty quick for smaller amounts ... How big are your milk drinks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sick of watching videos of everyone making latte art look so easy!!! Haha


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Cups are pretty big, but I can steam one cups worth in the jug admittedly, although I think doing them back to back would be interesting - do you clean the jug, or just go again?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Cups are pretty big, but I can steam one cups worth in the jug admittedly, although I think doing them back to back would be interesting - do you clean the jug, or just go again?


Quick rinse but my max cups are 6 oz though , so easy to steam one at a time if i need to ..

Get some smaller cups


----------

